Ask HN: Does microdosing psilocybin help you code? How? - crypticlizard
======
tedmiston
Tim Ferris has written about it a few times

[https://tim.blog/2015/03/21/james-
fadiman/](https://tim.blog/2015/03/21/james-fadiman/)

[https://tim.blog/2015/09/14/are-psychedelic-drugs-the-
next-m...](https://tim.blog/2015/09/14/are-psychedelic-drugs-the-next-medical-
breakthrough/)

~~~
crypticlizard
yes and paul stamets on a joe rogan podcast says SV coders are massively using
microdosing of LSD as a competitive advantage, that's why I wanted to ask
here, as I'm sure someone can chime in on either being around this happening
or is doing it.

------
krisives
Anything but proper diet and exercise. Inject it all directly into your
bloodstream =)

------
muzani
Seems awfully niche. Maybe r/Nootropics would be a better place to ask.

Schedule 1 drugs should be avoided, even where legal. You can probably get
better results from something like Modafinil anyway.

~~~
madamelic
Yeah because pot is the same thing as heroin.

I can't believe that we still trust the DEA when they perpetuate complete
falsehoods like "pot has no medical applications... except for all these
doctors saying otherwise and all these patients that switched to it and are
much better"

~~~
muzani
Fair enough on schedule 1's flaws.

I meant that it hasn't really been properly tested by enough people. And there
are things like ecstasy which have some fatal strands because production isn't
regulated. The legal drugs will at least have much, much higher quality
control and safety checks.

Other drugs may give you Parkinson's or something 20 years later but it's just
not tested at all on something like psilocybin.

------
quickthrower2
Might help when you need some creativity. Although Edison's method of nodding
off and waking up might do the trick. For production code... I'm not sure.

/IANA./

------
fshkod2
getting logic into your brain like you have sum or multiplication of digits,
helps.and the way to do this is by coding. other things beside logic may help
but less. for example internet,books,food,beverages,music,drugs...

at some point it will be like drawing, in N dimensions.

